
Show HN: The interactive LED strip above my bed - mvanaltvorst
https://mauritsvanaltvorst.com/bedlight/
======
landa
This is really cool! I really want to make something like this as well. I have
all the necessary components; it's just a matter of making it. I was just
going to make it a music visualizer, but your weather and stock information is
really interesting.

I actually recently finished making an automatic lock:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-9hKzVNNs0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-9hKzVNNs0)

------
shifto
I know this isn't really a noteworthy project or anything but the kid is 17. I
wish I had this kind of cheap China stuff at 17. I wonder where I would've
been by now if I had!

